# 2007 Empella Bonfire SL vs



## Samba (Feb 21, 2008)

Hey now,

I am looking to add a bioke to the stable for this cross season.
I have the frames narrowed down to 2 choices (for now) but would like more info on them. 
One is the Empella Bonfire SL. and the other is the LaPierre X-Lite. First choice is the LaPierre but the price is a little high. I could get the Empella and a new set of Spookys and still be under the price of just the frame and fork of the LaPierre.

I'd like to know thoughts on the ride quality of the Empella. How is the front fork and handling in the dirt and rough terrain. I have a bike now that I will use as a pit/heavy training/mountain bike. The Empella or LaPierre will be "race" only.

Thank you


----------



## g-Bike (Jan 25, 2006)

Get the Empella, race proven geometry, nice low BB, the fork works great with min chatter, but in the end alot of the time it comes down to which one you think looks the best. Good luck and the season is coming!


----------



## patineto (Nov 2, 2007)

Samba said:


> Hey now,
> 
> I am looking to add a bioke to the stable for this cross season.
> I have the frames narrowed down to 2 choices (for now) but would like more info on them.
> ...


If you live around San francisco I have a Bonfire in size "59cms" that you are more than welcome to take for a test ride.


----------



## Samba (Feb 21, 2008)

*Thank you*

Thank you so far for the responses thus far. Moreover, thanks for the offer to ride in San Francisco...it would a little out of my neighborhood (4 days out). I am on the east coast.

The Empella should serve the purpose really well and be nice and light.

I can not wait for the cross season! It is coming quickly indeed!


----------



## patineto (Nov 2, 2007)

Samba said:


> Thank you so far for the responses thus far. Moreover, thanks for the offer to ride in San Francisco...it would a little out of my neighborhood (4 days out). I am on the east coast.


Well at least I try


> The Empella should serve the purpose really well and be nice and light.


Just do you self a favor and get a pair of paul canti brakes at least for the front, to avoid fork chatter under braking.

I don't have much to compare, but I'm super happy with the Empella frame.


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

I have not ridden the Empella, but my Lapierre is pure race. The frame stiffness is out of this world. You press the pedals, and it feels like all ergs push the bike fwd. The BB on this bike is incredible for stiffness.
Compared to my Yeti, the Lapierre is a race rocket.


----------



## auk (Mar 4, 2008)

I have an 05 Bonfire SL that I absolutely love. Comfy when t needs to be, and simply carves the turns.


----------



## patineto (Nov 2, 2007)

auk said:


> I have an 05 Bonfire SL that I absolutely love. Comfy when t needs to be, and simply carves the turns.


Funny every time I ride mine it feel like I'm cheating, how a frame so rigid can be so comfortable I have no idea.

Also handles very gently and super stable but is also very agil and sharp, really strange how they manage to make a frame with so very few compromises, well i guess all this years of experience need to be good for something.


----------



## Samba (Feb 21, 2008)

*Empella*

The Empella Bonfire sounds liek a real good cross frame/fork for racing. I also like that it has no water bottle mounts. I have a cross frame set for enduro rides so for a "race" bike it would not be an issue.
Here are 2 concerns I have with the Empella (based entirely on what I have read)
sizing- 5'8'' and I ride a 54 fuji cross and 54 road bike...so would a 54 Empella fit. I can call the shop and discuss this with them but some wisdom from Empella owners would be helpful.

Front Fork Chatter: I have heard that can be an issue. I have spooky brakes that will be goign on them and they are high end like the paul's so I am hoping that it would reduce/eliminate the chatter.

Weight: I can't find the weight of the frame/fork. It will be set up pretty light with X-lite wheels, spooky brakes, fsa carbon team and ti bottom bracket and egg beaters with a thompson seat post and ritchey pro bars/stems, ultegra 10 speed shifters.

Thanks for the help. Obsessing over a new race bike is helping pass the time until cross season. Looking forward a long and intense season (hence the desire for 2 bikes)

Hup Hup

The price is right


----------



## patineto (Nov 2, 2007)

Samba said:


> Here are 2 concerns I have with the Empella (based entirely on what I have read)
> sizing- 5'8'' and I ride a 54 fuji cross and 54 road bike...so would a 54 Empella fit. I can call the shop and discuss this with them but some wisdom from Empella owners would be helpful.


I'm suppose to ride a 61cm road bike, my Empella is a 59cms and it fit me pretty well.


> Front Fork Chatter: I have heard that can be an issue. I have spooky brakes that will be goign on them and they are high end like the paul's so I am hoping that it would reduce/eliminate the chatter.


Before i change to the paul brakes i was really to sell my Bike, because the brakes squeal was driving me crazy, but now with the paul's she is quiet as a little kitten, amazing difference plus now I also have brakes that stop me.


----------

